# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St Johns???

## BAC

Okay you guys werent much help on Belize and Bon Aire so I will give you a chance to redeem yourself. I know the diving in St Johns is good.  What I need is lodging info and location info. I believe that I want to stay in Grand Cruz Bay area. Home or hotel? Any contacts or rental agencies and tips?

----------


## Island Visitor

I have sent multiple sets of research teams to St John and have twice embedded them  here. 

This place is  *THE BOMB*

----------


## Island Visitor

And, while I am one of the WORST speeling offenders here and loathe The Spelling Police, I do have to write that St Johns has no "s" on the end of it. 

St John.

(sorry)

----------


## sbdreamin

Wimco rents there. CT HAK. beautiful...
All of St John is beautiful...

----------


## BAC

You are forgiven.....

----------

